# Cheli: extreme Spanish slang



## ElCamaron

Hello guys, How are you doing?

Here in Spain, we have a very special language which is called "*cheli*". I think it started (or it most impacted) in the eighties coinciding with "la movida madrileña". That language contains a lot of words coming from slum environments, drugs jargon, and criminal circles. But it turns out that many of these words became slang eventually and nowadays can be heard easily.

I'm interested in knowing if there are other similar languages out there that are used in other countries in the same way. Does anybody know any of them?

While I was preparing this thread I just made up a little story to show you all how this language looks like.

I've learnt all these words in a passive way (I've never read any book/dictionary about cheli) therefore I got them from movies, from the street, ... just living ...

Here you are:

"Acababa el yonki de levantarle el peluco y un sello colorao a un pureta y estaba a punto de hacerle el puente a un buga para salir najando, cuando le colocó la madera de marrón. Tras pedirle la papela, le cachearon y vieron que el tío iba empalmao. Le trincaron un bardeo, con la que hubiera mojado al tarra si no se le hubiera achantado, y una pipa. El tío no iba de farlopa ni de caballo pero le cantaba la taza un mazo de todo el alpiste que se había apretado antes de darle el palo al carroza. Al principio, el macarra se puso kie y bravucón hasta que los maderos le metieron un par de trucos. Entonces, el sirlero empezó a aflojar hasta que se acabó rajando. En la movida se le cayeron de los pintores una chuta y un par de papelinas que de fijo acabarán en manos de los estupas. Le metieron en la lechera y le llevaron pa'lante.
Al día siguiente, ya en el talego, tenía un clavo que te pasas por haberse mazado el día anterior. La priva le dejaba peor resaca que la nieve o el jaco y solía echar la raba las mañanas de después del colocón. El chaval se comía el tarro pensando en que se le había ido la pinza y que podría estar ahora, en vez de en ese chabolo gualtrapa, en su keli con su chuqui (una pibita pija, con unos viejos forraos de viruta, con la que empezó tonteando una noche en un pafeto y a la que ahora tenía pillada hasta las trancas). Mientras se estrujaba el tarro con esas movidas, se estaba coscando de que, con tan solo 20 palos, le podían meter un paquete que le tuviera a la sombra en la trena hasta que se pudriera. Lo único que podría camelarle ahora mismo sería un buco para intentar sacudirse el monazo chungo que se estaba comiendo."

By the way, there isn't any single "palabrota" at all in this essay ...

Does anybody dare to translate it to English? And to Spanish? It's not going to be easy, eh?

Bye for now!


----------



## Benjy

in france there is le verlan and l'argot des cités/des banlieux. but i'm not going to pretend i'm an expert on it or anything. 

in england there is cockney ryhming slang but i'm not quite sure that's the same thing (i know less about it than i do verlan )


----------



## vlazlo

A couple come to mind: Lunfardo in Argentina and Pig Latin in the U.S. (I'm not sure if people in other English speaking countries use Pig Latin). Pig Latin is not really the same though now I think about it.


----------



## natasha2000

ElCamaron said:
			
		

> "Acababa el yonki de levantarle el peluco y un sello colorao a un pureta y estaba a punto de hacerle el puente a un buga para salir najando, cuando le colocó la madera de marrón. Tras pedirle la papela, le cachearon y vieron que el tío iba empalmao. Le trincaron un bardeo, con la que hubiera mojado al tarra si no se le hubiera achantado, y una pipa. El tío no iba de farlopa ni de caballo pero le cantaba la taza un mazo de todo el alpiste que se había apretado antes de darle el palo al carroza. Al principio, el macarra se puso kie y bravucón hasta que los maderos le metieron un par de trucos. Entonces, el sirlero empezó a aflojar hasta que se acabó rajando. En la movida se le cayeron de los pintores una chuta y un par de papelinas que de fijo acabarán en manos de los estupas. Le metieron en la lechera y le llevaron pa'lante.
> Al día siguiente, ya en el talego, tenía un clavo que te pasas por haberse mazado el día anterior. La priva le dejaba peor resaca que la nieve o el jaco y solía echar la raba las mañanas de después del colocón. El chaval se comía el tarro pensando en que se le había ido la pinza y que podría estar ahora, en vez de en ese chabolo gualtrapa, en su keli con su chuqui (una pibita pija, con unos viejos forraos de viruta, con la que empezó tonteando una noche en un pafeto y a la que ahora tenía pillada hasta las trancas). Mientras se estrujaba el tarro con esas movidas, se estaba coscando de que, con tan solo 20 palos, le podían meter un paquete que le tuviera a la sombra en la trena hasta que se pudriera. Lo único que podría camelarle ahora mismo sería un buco para intentar sacudirse el monazo chungo que se estaba comiendo."
> Bye for now!


 
Buff... In general, I understand what happened... But I wouldn't dare to try to "translate" into "normal" Spanish, since I am sure there would be many, many gaps.... 
Neverhteless, I suscribe to this thread, because I am eager to see the meaning of many words in this text, when someone "translates" it. 

I knew only for cockney, used in England, as a particular and peculiar language of lower classes... And I am sure I wouldn't understand it either...


----------



## Danytoon

Hola!

Bueno, no tiene mérito porque soy española nativa, pero por si alguien tenía curiosidad 

"Acababa el yonki de levantarle el peluco y un sello colorao a un pureta y estaba a punto de hacerle el puente a un buga para salir najando, cuando le colocó la madera de marrón. Tras pedirle la papela, le cachearon y vieron que el tío iba empalmao. Le trincaron un bardeo, con la que hubiera mojado al tarra si no se le hubiera achantado, y una pipa. El tío no iba de farlopa ni de caballo pero le cantaba la taza un mazo de todo el alpiste que se había apretado antes de darle el palo al carroza. Al principio, el macarra se puso kie y bravucón hasta que los maderos le metieron un par de trucos. Entonces, el sirlero empezó a aflojar hasta que se acabó rajando. En la movida se le cayeron de los pintores una chuta y un par de papelinas que de fijo acabarán en manos de los estupas. Le metieron en la lechera y le llevaron pa'lante.

El drogadicto acababa de robarle el reloj y un anillo rojo a un anciano, y estaba a punto de hacerle un puente a un automovil para salir huyendo, cuando lo sorprendió la policía. Tras pedirle la documentación, lo cachearon y vieron que iba armado. Le confiscaron una navaja, con la que hubiera atacado a "el Tarra" si éste no hubiera salido huyendo, y una pistola. No había tomado cocaína ni heroína pero el aliento le olía mucho de todo lo que había bebido antes de robarle al viejo. Al principio, el delincuente se resistió y se mostró desafiante, hasta que los policías le dieron un par de golpes. Entonces, el navajero empezó a acobardarse hasta que se acabó rindiendo. Con el alboroto se le cayeron de los pantalones una jeringuilla y un par de papelinas que seguramente acabarían en manos de los agentes de Estupefaccientes. Lo metieron en la furgoneta y se lo llevaron.

Al día siguiente, ya en el talego, tenía un clavo que te pasas por haberse mazado el día anterior. La priva le dejaba peor resaca que la nieve o el jaco y solía echar la raba las mañanas de después del colocón. El chaval se comía el tarro pensando en que se le había ido la pinza y que podría estar ahora, en vez de en ese chabolo gualtrapa, en su keli con su chuqui (una pibita pija, con unos viejos forraos de viruta, con la que empezó tonteando una noche en un pafeto y a la que ahora tenía pillada hasta las trancas). Mientras se estrujaba el tarro con esas movidas, se estaba coscando de que, con tan solo 20 palos, le podían meter un paquete que le tuviera a la sombra en la trena hasta que se pudriera. Lo único que podría camelarle ahora mismo sería un buco para intentar sacudirse el monazo chungo que se estaba comiendo."

Al día siguiente, ya en la carcel, tenía una resaca enorme por haberse emborrachado el día anterior. El alcohol le dejaba peor resaca que la cocaína o la heroína, y solía vomitar por las mañanas después de beber mucho. El joven no dejaba de pensar en que se había equivocado, y que podría estar ahora, en vez de en ese sitio pestilento, en su casa con su novia (una chica rica, cuyos padres tienen muchísimo dinero, con la que empezó a coquetear una noche en un pub y a la que ahora tenía enamorada locamente). Mientras pensaba en todo esto se estaba dando cuenta de que, con sólo 20 años de edad, podían condenarle a pena de carcel para el resto de su vida. Lo único que podría apetecerle ahora mismo sería una dosis para intentar sofocar el síndrome de abstinencia que tenía.

Saludos!


----------



## natasha2000

Danytoon said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Bueno, no tiene mérito porque soy española nativa, pero por si alguien tenía curiosidad
> 
> "Acababa el yonki de levantarle el peluco y un sello colorao a un pureta y estaba a punto de hacerle el puente a un buga para salir najando, cuando le colocó la madera de marrón. Tras pedirle la papela, le cachearon y vieron que el tío iba empalmao. Le trincaron un bardeo, con la que hubiera mojado al tarra si no se le hubiera achantado, y una pipa. El tío no iba de farlopa ni de caballo pero le cantaba la taza un mazo de todo el alpiste que se había apretado antes de darle el palo al carroza. Al principio, el macarra se puso kie y bravucón hasta que los maderos le metieron un par de trucos. Entonces, el sirlero empezó a aflojar hasta que se acabó rajando. En la movida se le cayeron de los pintores una chuta y un par de papelinas que de fijo acabarán en manos de los estupas. Le metieron en la lechera y le llevaron pa'lante.
> 
> El drogadicto acababa de robarle el reloj y un anillo rojo a un anciano, y estaba a punto de hacerle un puente a un automovil para salir huyendo, cuando lo sorprendió la policía. Tras pedirle la documentación, lo cachearon y vieron que iba armado. Le confiscaron una navaja, con la que hubiera atacado a "el Tarra" si éste no hubiera salido huyendo, y una pistola. No había tomado cocaína ni heroína pero el aliento le olía mucho de todo lo que había bebido antes de robarle al viejo. Al principio, el delincuente se resistió y se mostró desafiante, hasta que los policías le dieron un par de golpes. Entonces, el navajero empezó a acobardarse hasta que se acabó rindiendo. Con el alboroto se le cayeron de los pantalones una jeringuilla y un par de papelinas que seguramente acabarían en manos de los agentes de Estupefaccientes. Lo metieron en la furgoneta y se lo llevaron.
> 
> Al día siguiente, ya en el talego, tenía un clavo que te pasas por haberse mazado el día anterior. La priva le dejaba peor resaca que la nieve o el jaco y solía echar la raba las mañanas de después del colocón. El chaval se comía el tarro pensando en que se le había ido la pinza y que podría estar ahora, en vez de en ese chabolo gualtrapa, en su keli con su chuqui (una pibita pija, con unos viejos forraos de viruta, con la que empezó tonteando una noche en un pafeto y a la que ahora tenía pillada hasta las trancas). Mientras se estrujaba el tarro con esas movidas, se estaba coscando de que, con tan solo 20 palos, le podían meter un paquete que le tuviera a la sombra en la trena hasta que se pudriera. Lo único que podría camelarle ahora mismo sería un buco para intentar sacudirse el monazo chungo que se estaba comiendo."
> 
> Al día siguiente, ya en la carcel, tenía una resaca enorme por haberse emborrachado el día anterior. El alcohol le dejaba peor resaca que la cocaína o la heroína, y solía vomitar por las mañanas después de beber mucho. El joven no dejaba de pensar en que se había equivocado, y que podría estar ahora, en vez de en ese sitio pestilento, en su casa con su novia (una chica rica, cuyos padres tienen muchísimo dinero, con la que empezó a coquetear una noche en un pub y a la que ahora tenía enamorada locamente). Mientras pensaba en todo esto se estaba dando cuenta de que, con sólo 20 años de edad, podían condenarle a pena de carcel para el resto de su vida. Lo único que podría apetecerle ahora mismo sería una dosis para intentar sofocar el síndrome de abstinencia que tenía.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Sí que vale.... Parece otro idioma, ¿no? Me lo voy a guardar para ir aprendiendo las palabras.. Gracias.


----------



## luis masci

ElCamaron said:
			
		

> I'm interested in knowing if there are other similar languages out there that are used in other countries in the same way. Does anybody know any of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... I suppose if I speak Argentinean Lunfardo you cannot understand it either.
> Bueno...si yo te chamuyo en lunfa vos no vas a cachar un pito tampoco.
Click to expand...


----------



## natasha2000

luis masci said:
			
		

> ElCamaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in knowing if there are other similar languages out there that are used in other countries in the same way. Does anybody know any of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... I suppose if I speak Argentinean Lunfardo you cannot understand it either.
> Bueno...si yo te chamuyo en lunfa vos no vas a cachar un pito tampoco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venga, "chamuya" un poco como lo hizo Camarón... A ver si "cachamos" algo... Por faaa...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## natasha2000

Acabo de acordarme...

Yes, in Serbia, there is a street language called "shatrovachki" that has many words that are pure slang. It is also characterisic to interchange the place of syllabs, for example:

kuća (normal Serbian word) = house
In "shatrovachki" it would be: ćaku.

It is more spoken in Belgrade, the capital and among low class people, usually drug adicts, thiefs, criminals. I really do not understand too much of it.

Edit: There is also a special language used by "posh" people, usually using a lot of English words but conjugated in a Sebian language manner. It sounds very, BUT VERY ridiculous, but then, they think they are "cool"... And sometimes, if someone doesn't speak English, it is impossible to understand them...


----------



## luis masci

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Venga, "chamuya" un poco como lo hizo Camarón... A ver si "cachamos" algo... Por faaa...


 

Escribiré en español nomás,  no creo que valga la 
pena seguir en inglés. Supongo que todos aquellos que 
 no tuviesen el español por primera lengua ya deben 
haber huido despavoridos de este hilo al leer el 
“Cheli” o  huirán ahora luego de leer el 
“Lunfardo”.  
Bueno aquí va un fragmento como muestra.
Primero en  Cheli como lo escribió El Camarón, 
después la traducción de Danytoon al español y por 
último el lunfardo de Argentina. 
Lógicamente siempre sobre el mismo fragmento para 
facilitar la comparación.
Nota: como actualmente estoy un poco “alejado de la 
calle” y no vivo en Buenos Aires, quizás algún 
porteño/a pueda modificarlo, agregarle o continuarla.


En cheli:
Acababa el yonki de levantarle el peluco y un sello 
colorao a un pureta y estaba a punto de hacerle el 
puente a un buga para salir najando, cuando le colocó 
la madera de marrón. Tras pedirle la papela, le 
cachearon y vieron que el tío iba empalmao. Le 
trincaron un bardeo, con la que hubiera mojado al 
tarra si no se le hubiera achantado, y una pipa. El 
tío no iba de farlopa ni de caballo pero le cantaba 
la taza un mazo de todo el alpiste que se había 
apretado antes de darle el palo al carroza.

*En español:
El drogadicto acababa de robarle el reloj y un anillo *
*rojo a un anciano, y estaba a punto de hacerle un *
*puente a un automovil para salir huyendo, cuando lo *
*sorprendió la policía. Tras pedirle la documentación, *
*lo cachearon y vieron que iba armado. Le confiscaron *
*una navaja, con la que hubiera atacado a "el Tarra" *
*si éste no hubiera salido huyendo, y una pistola. No *
*había tomado cocaína ni heroína pero el aliento le *
*olía mucho de todo lo que había bebido antes de *
*robarle al viejo. *

En Lunfardo:
El falopero acababa de afanarle el reloj y un anillo 
rojo a un viejo, y estaba a punto de levantarse un 
auto para rajarse, cuando lo cachó la cana.
Después de jetearle el papelerío,lo palparon y vieron 
que el tipo iba calzado. Le sacaron una púa con la 
que hubiera verdugueado a "EL Tarra" 
si no se hubiera rajado, y tambièn el fierro.
No se había falopeado con ninguna yerba pero la 
baranda lo vendía por todo lo que se había enyantado 
antes de afanarle al viejo.


----------



## natasha2000

luis masci said:
			
		

> Escribiré en español nomás, no creo que valga la
> pena seguir en inglés. Supongo que todos aquellos que
> no tuviesen el español por primera lengua ya deben
> haber huido despavoridos de este hilo al leer el
> “Cheli” o huirán ahora luego de leer el
> “Lunfardo”.
> Bueno aquí va un fragmento como muestra.
> Primero en Cheli como lo escribió El Camarón,
> después la traducción de Danytoon al español y por
> último el lunfardo de Argentina.
> Lógicamente siempre sobre el mismo fragmento para
> facilitar la comparación.
> Nota: como actualmente estoy un poco “alejado de la
> calle” y no vivo en Buenos Aires, quizás algún
> porteño/a pueda modificarlo, agregarle o continuarla.
> 
> 
> En cheli:
> Acababa el yonki de levantarle el peluco y un sello
> colorao a un pureta y estaba a punto de hacerle el
> puente a un buga para salir najando, cuando le colocó
> la madera de marrón. Tras pedirle la papela, le
> cachearon y vieron que el tío iba empalmao. Le
> trincaron un bardeo, con la que hubiera mojado al
> tarra si no se le hubiera achantado, y una pipa. El
> tío no iba de farlopa ni de caballo pero le cantaba
> la taza un mazo de todo el alpiste que se había
> apretado antes de darle el palo al carroza.
> 
> *En español:*
> *El drogadicto acababa de robarle el reloj y un anillo *
> *rojo a un anciano, y estaba a punto de hacerle un *
> *puente a un automovil para salir huyendo, cuando lo *
> *sorprendió la policía. Tras pedirle la documentación, *
> *lo cachearon y vieron que iba armado. Le confiscaron *
> *una navaja, con la que hubiera atacado a "el Tarra" *
> *si éste no hubiera salido huyendo, y una pistola. No *
> *había tomado cocaína ni heroína pero el aliento le *
> *olía mucho de todo lo que había bebido antes de *
> *robarle al viejo. *
> 
> En Lunfardo:
> El falopero acababa de afanarle el reloj y un anillo
> rojo a un viejo, y estaba a punto de levantarse un
> auto para rajarse, cuando lo cachó la cana.
> Después de jetearle el papelerío,lo palparon y vieron
> que el tipo iba calzado. Le sacaron una púa con la
> que hubiera verdugueado a "EL Tarra"
> si no se hubiera rajado, y tambièn el fierro.
> No se había falopeado con ninguna yerba pero la
> baranda lo vendía por todo lo que se había enyantado
> antes de afanarle al viejo.


 
jejej... gracias...
pero... yerba es para cocaína y heroína? Qué raro...

Pque si uno buscara yerba en España, no creo que le darían cocaína o heroína, sino algo mucho más flojito...
(¿O me equivoco??? ) Por favor, españoles, ¡¡¡sacadme de las dudas!!!


----------



## übermönch

Wow, i didn't know there's something like this in any country but russia. In russia, there is a complicated criminal jargon, _Fenya_. It quite extreme, so that a normal speaker would not understand it.


----------



## Danytoon

Hola!

Pues si, yerba aqui es marihuana solamente, pero quizá en otros paises significa otras cosas.

Haciendo un resumen de drogas (anda que vaya topic xD)
Cocaina: coca, farlopa
Heroina: caballo, jaco
Marihuana: yerba
Hachis: costo, chocolate
Pastillas: Pirulas

Y la droga con la que uno se "coloca" o se "pone" no se compra, se "pilla" 

Saludos!


----------



## natasha2000

Danytoon said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Pues si, yerba aqui es marihuana solamente, pero quizá en otros paises significa otras cosas.
> 
> Haciendo un resumen de drogas (anda que vaya topic xD)
> Cocaina: coca, farlopa
> Heroina: caballo, jaco
> Marihuana: yerba
> Hachis: costo, chocolate
> Pastillas: Pirulas
> 
> Y la droga con la que uno se "coloca" o se "pone" no se compra, se "pilla"
> 
> Saludos!


Gracias! .....


----------



## tvdxer

The closest thing in American English I can think of would be "ebonics", formally known as African-American Vernacular English (AAVE). 

"Yo dawg, wussup?"


----------



## natasha2000

tvdxer said:
			
		

> The closest thing in American English I can think of would be "ebonics", formally known as African-American Vernacular English (AAVE).
> 
> "Yo dawg, wussup?"


 
Would it be the language of hip-hop and rap?


----------



## tvdxer

Does this work for an English translation?

The (drug) addict was finishing off robbing a watch and red wedding ring from an old person, and was at the point of making a run for a car to leave fleeing, when the police caught him by surprise.  After demanding documentation, they searched him and found that he was armed.  The confiscated a knife, with which he would have attacked "el Tarra" if he had not left fleeing, and a pistol.  He had not taken cocaine nor heroine, but the ? he smelled (stank) of all that he had drinken prior to robbing the old person.



> En español:
> El drogadicto acababa de robarle el reloj y un anillo
> rojo a un anciano, y estaba a punto de hacerle un
> puente a un automovil para salir huyendo, cuando lo
> sorprendió la policía. Tras pedirle la documentación,
> lo cachearon y vieron que iba armado. Le confiscaron
> una navaja, con la que hubiera atacado a "el Tarra"
> si éste no hubiera salido huyendo, y una pistola. No
> había tomado cocaína ni heroína pero el aliento le
> olía mucho de todo lo que había bebido antes de
> robarle al viejo.


*

In English:




*


----------



## natasha2000

tvdxer said:
			
		

> Does this work for an English translation?
> 
> The (drug) addict was finishing off robbing a watch and red wedding ring from an old person, and was at the point of making a run for a car to leave fleeing, when the police caught him by surprise. After demanding documentation, they searched him and found that he was armed. The confiscated a knife, with which he would have attacked "el Tarra" if he had not left fleeing, and a pistol. He had not taken cocaine nor heroine, but the ? he smelled (stank) of all that he had drinken prior to robbing the old person.
> 
> 
> 
> *In English:*


 
Tvdxser... jejej.. This text looks as if some old English gentleman was talking the story... 

Can you put it in ebonics? Maybe just a few senteces...


----------



## everything

tvdxer said:
			
		

> Does this work for an English translation?
> 
> The (drug) addict had just stolen a watch and red wedding ring from an old person man, and was at the point of about to make a run for a car ?? so he could flee from the scene, when the police caught him by surprise.  After demanding documentation, they searched him and found that he was armed.  The confiscated a knife, with which he would have attacked "el Tarra" if he had not left fleeing, and a pistol.  He had not taken cocaine or heroine, but his breath stank of everything that he had drinken !!!!! drunk prior to robbing the old man.


"hacerle un puente a un automovil" = ????

(Are you sure "make a run for a car" is a good translation?")


----------



## everything

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Tvdxser... jejej.. This text looks as if some old English gentleman was talking the story...
> 
> Can you put it in ebonics? Maybe just a few senteces...


Ebonics isn't anywhere near as difficult to understand as Cheli or Lunfardo, because what makes Cheli and Lunfardo different from standard Spanish is the vocabulary. The real difference between Ebonics and English is in pronunciation and grammar, ebonics grammar is simplified and more flexible than standard English. And they use words that english speakers already use, but in a weird (but still comprehensible) way. 

Most native English speakers (even those in the UK) understand Ebonics.

For an example, I will use British urban slang (not american ebonics, but similar language principles) -- you will hear the word thief (a noun) used as a verb (but pronounced "teeef", instead of "theef". Eg, (He teefed maaa phone=He stole my phone)

Even though someone speaking standard english would never use "thief" as a verb, s/he would still understand what someone means when they do use it.

I think the closest english-language equivalent of cheli, as someone has alread said in this thread, is cockney (East London) rhyming slang. Eg, "Put it in your sky-rocket" = "Put it in your pocket".

As you can see words are replaced with words or phrases that rhyme with the intended meaning, but otherwise are completely unrelated. Sometimes, it is obvious what is being reffered to from the context....but often it is impossible to understand! But most people don't talk in cockney-rhyming slang anymore, unless as a joke. Usually, people will just put maybe one or two obvious rhymes in a sentence, nothing more.


----------



## zebedee

everything said:
			
		

> "hacerle un puente a un automovil" = make a run for a car?


 
No, 'hacerle un puente' is when you start a stolen car by reaching under the dashboard, locating the starter wires and making contact with them to start the engine because you don't have the key. 

I believe it's called "hotwiring" in English, but I could be wrong. It's not something I do every day


----------



## maxiogee

everything said:
			
		

> I think the closest english-language equivalent of cheli, as someone has alread said in this thread, is cockney (East London) rhyming slang. Eg, "Put it in your sky-rocket" = "Put it in your pocket".



But didn't 'real' rhyming slang (i.e. as used by people on the street, and not just in books/films) leave off the rhyming partner, and thus totally confound the non-initiate? —> so that "Put it in your sky-rocket" would be abridged to "Put it in your sky."


----------



## natasha2000

everything said:
			
		

> Ebonics isn't anywhere near as difficult to understand as Cheli or Lunfardo, because what makes Cheli and Lunfardo different from standard Spanish is the vocabulary. The real difference between Ebonics and English is in pronunciation and grammar, ebonics grammar is simplified and more flexible than standard English. And they use words that english speakers already use, but in a weird (but still comprehensible) way.
> 
> Most native English speakers (even those in the UK) understand Ebonics.
> 
> For an example, I will use British urban slang (not american ebonics, but similar language principles) -- you will hear the word thief (a noun) used as a verb (but pronounced "teeef", instead of "theef". Eg, (He teefed maaa phone=He stole my phone)
> 
> Even though someone speaking standard english would never use "thief" as a verb, s/he would still understand what someone means when they do use it.
> 
> I think the closest english-language equivalent of cheli, as someone has alread said in this thread, is cockney (East London) rhyming slang. Eg, "Put it in your sky-rocket" = "Put it in your pocket".
> 
> As you can see words are replaced with words or phrases that rhyme with the intended meaning, but otherwise are completely unrelated. Sometimes, it is obvious what is being reffered to from the context....but often it is impossible to understand! But most people don't talk in cockney-rhyming slang anymore, unless as a joke. Usually, people will just put maybe one or two obvious rhymes in a sentence, nothing more.


 
Thank you very much for this detailed and thorrow explanation. But, I thin that, even though ebonics is not so "wierd" as cheli or lunfardo, it would be interesting to see some examples (at least i am dying to see some sentences) I like that sky-rocket...and in general, I am very fond of knowing about slang in English and Spanish, since these are foreign languages I speak. As far as ebonics, I only had an opportunity to hear it, in songs or in movies (didn't understand much of it, I'm afraid), never in a written form.
I find all this threat exceptionally interesting, I hope there will be more equally interesting posters..

When you mentioned cockney...Many years ago, they gave an English TV series called "Only fools and horses"... I literally adored Del boy and Rodneeeey son... But if there hadn't been translation, i wouldn't have understood much of it... I had an impression they talked all the time in some wierd English which later I got to know it is called cockney... 
I was wondering if anyone can tell me what exacly the title means, since I am not sure the title was translated but invented another one...


----------



## everything

*maxiogee - *it sounds like u know more about it than me - it was more complicated than I thought! from what i now understand, yes you are right, it is more complicated than simple rhyming. It uses implied rhyming, so you can't guess. Eg "Barney"="trouble"  because Barney Rubble (a cartoon character) rhymes with 'trouble', but people don't say the 'Rubble' bit.

Look at the Examples section here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cockney_rhyming_slang

*natasha2000*,

It's funny what you say about "Only fools and horses" 

From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Only_Fools_And_Horses :
The programme title is based on an old saying: "Only fools and horses work (for a living)", a reference to the protagonist's tax- and work-evading lifestyle. The theme song is written and sung by Sullivan. In the first series a different theme was used: this was changed to help viewers understand the meaning of the programme's title.


It seemed strange you to me you couldn't understand it without subtitles, but I didn't realise how difficult it could be  to understand. I reckon a lot of Americans would find some of it difficult too! But for British people it makes (almost) complete sense (even my parents for whom english is a second language - but you learn the words from watching the show!). 

HAHAH, all I remember now is  "Rodney, you plonka!". Del boy always used to say that  - it means "You idiot!" By the way the actor who plays Del Boy is actually very posh in real life! 

here is a good page on Ebonics 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ebonics

Here are the grammar constructions that I, as a British English speaker (from watching Americal films/tv), am very familiar with:

He workin'. = He is working [right now].
He be workin'. = He works frequently or habitually. Better illustrated with "He be workin' Tuesdays all month."


You can find it a lot in RnB/Hip-hop music too.

E.g., an old song by Destiny's Child:

"You be sayin no, no, no, no, no. When it's really yay, yay, yay, yay, yay"

= "You keep telling me "No, no, no, no, no" all the time. Instead, you should be saying "yes, yes, yes, yes, yes".

A sentence I made up:

"That girl is whack fo' sho'. She be walkin up n' down the street, hollerin' crazy talk at any brother she see"

"That girl is seriously crazy ("whack for sure"). She is always walking up and down the street, shouting crazy things (crazy sentences/phrases) to any fellow black man ("brother") that she sees."

By the way, remember I am neither American nor black so i feel a bit silly giving my own examples! It probably isn't very representative of Ebonics!


----------



## ElCamaron

Danytoon said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Bueno, no tiene mérito porque soy española nativa, pero por si alguien tenía curiosidad
> 
> "Acababa el yonki de levantarle el peluco y un sello colorao a un pureta y estaba a punto de hacerle el puente a un buga para salir najando, cuando le colocó la madera de marrón. Tras pedirle la papela, le cachearon y vieron que el tío iba empalmao. Le trincaron un bardeo, con la que hubiera mojado al tarra si no se le hubiera achantado, y una pipa. El tío no iba de farlopa ni de caballo pero le cantaba la taza un mazo de todo el alpiste que se había apretado antes de darle el palo al carroza. Al principio, el macarra se puso kie y bravucón hasta que los maderos le metieron un par de trucos. Entonces, el sirlero empezó a aflojar hasta que se acabó rajando. En la movida se le cayeron de los pintores una chuta y un par de papelinas que de fijo acabarán en manos de los estupas. Le metieron en la lechera y le llevaron pa'lante.
> 
> El drogadicto acababa de robarle el reloj y un anillo rojo a un anciano, y estaba a punto de hacerle un puente a un automovil para salir huyendo, cuando lo sorprendió la policía. Tras pedirle la documentación, lo cachearon y vieron que iba armado. Le confiscaron una navaja, con la que hubiera atacado a "el Tarra" si éste no hubiera salido huyendo, y una pistola. No había tomado cocaína ni heroína pero el aliento le olía mucho de todo lo que había bebido antes de robarle al viejo. Al principio, el delincuente se resistió y se mostró desafiante, hasta que los policías le dieron un par de golpes. Entonces, el navajero empezó a acobardarse hasta que se acabó rindiendo. Con el alboroto se le cayeron de los pantalones una jeringuilla y un par de papelinas que seguramente acabarían en manos de los agentes de Estupefaccientes. Lo metieron en la furgoneta y se lo llevaron.
> 
> Al día siguiente, ya en el talego, tenía un clavo que te pasas por haberse mazado el día anterior. La priva le dejaba peor resaca que la nieve o el jaco y solía echar la raba las mañanas de después del colocón. El chaval se comía el tarro pensando en que se le había ido la pinza y que podría estar ahora, en vez de en ese chabolo gualtrapa, en su keli con su chuqui (una pibita pija, con unos viejos forraos de viruta, con la que empezó tonteando una noche en un pafeto y a la que ahora tenía pillada hasta las trancas). Mientras se estrujaba el tarro con esas movidas, se estaba coscando de que, con tan solo 20 palos, le podían meter un paquete que le tuviera a la sombra en la trena hasta que se pudriera. Lo único que podría camelarle ahora mismo sería un buco para intentar sacudirse el monazo chungo que se estaba comiendo."
> 
> Al día siguiente, ya en la carcel, tenía una resaca enorme por haberse emborrachado el día anterior. El alcohol le dejaba peor resaca que la cocaína o la heroína, y solía vomitar por las mañanas después de beber mucho. El joven no dejaba de pensar en que se había equivocado, y que podría estar ahora, en vez de en ese sitio pestilento, en su casa con su novia (una chica rica, cuyos padres tienen muchísimo dinero, con la que empezó a coquetear una noche en un pub y a la que ahora tenía enamorada locamente). Mientras pensaba en todo esto se estaba dando cuenta de que, con sólo 20 años de edad, podían condenarle a pena de carcel para el resto de su vida. Lo único que podría apetecerle ahora mismo sería una dosis para intentar sofocar el síndrome de abstinencia que tenía.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Wow, Danytoon !!! what a good job you did !!!

Just a couple of things:

- "*colorao*" means "oro" or "gold" instead of "rojo"
- "*tarra*" means "viejo", "pureta", "carroza" instead of being someone's alias
- "*chabolo*" means "celda" or "punishment cell"

What's your neighborhood? I'm really impressed because being native doesn't mean to know cheli as good as you do!  

Un saludote y muchas gracias por haberte animado a traducir mi historieta.


----------



## ElCamaron

luis masci said:
			
		

> En Lunfardo:
> El falopero acababa de afanarle el reloj y un anillo
> rojo a un viejo, y estaba a punto de levantarse un
> auto para rajarse, cuando lo cachó la cana.
> Después de jetearle el papelerío,lo palparon y vieron
> que el tipo iba calzado. Le sacaron una púa con la
> que hubiera verdugueado a "EL Tarra"
> si no se hubiera rajado, y tambièn el fierro.
> No se había falopeado con ninguna yerba pero la
> baranda lo vendía por todo lo que se había enyantado
> antes de afanarle al viejo.


 
Thank you very much Luis!

It's interesting because there are some words which are used here in the same way as well (for instance: afanar)

Very nice that Lunfardo ...

Would you dare to translate the whole story? I bet you would! 


By the way, we already have:

España -> Cheli
Argentina -> Lunfardo
Serbia -> shatrovachki
USA -> Pig Latin, Ebonics
England -> Cockney
France-> le verlan, l´argot des cités
Rusia -> Fenya

Does anybody know other ones?


Un saludote!


----------



## Danytoon

ElCamaron said:
			
		

> Just a couple of things:
> 
> - "*colorao*" means "oro" or "gold" instead of "rojo"
> - "*tarra*" means "viejo", "pureta", "carroza" instead of being someone's alias
> - "*chabolo*" means "celda" or "punishment cell"
> 
> What's your neighborhood? I'm really impressed because being native doesn't mean to know cheli as good as you do!
> 
> Un saludote y muchas gracias por haberte animado a traducir mi historieta.



Hola!
Lo de colorao no lo sabía, como el anillo era un sello pensé que podía tener las iniciales lacadas en rojo, y por eso lo del color 
Chabola significa casa, quizá en masculino cambia de significado a carcel, o quizá pueden aceptarse las dos acepciones. Si alguna vez te invito a mi chabola no te asustes 

Soy de Andalucía, pero estoy más o menos habituada al cheli por el cine y la literatura.

Saludos!


----------



## ElCamaron

Danytoon said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Lo de colorao no lo sabía, como el anillo era un sello pensé que podía tener las iniciales lacadas en rojo, y por eso lo del color
> Chabola significa casa, quizá en masculino cambia de significado a carcel, o quizá pueden aceptarse las dos acepciones. Si alguna vez te invito a mi chabola no te asustes
> 
> Soy de Andalucía, pero estoy más o menos habituada al cheli por el cine y la literatura.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Wow! Supongo que por allí también oiréis algo de "caló", el idioma de los gitanos, ¿no es así?

Si pones en el "loro" un poquito a José Monge Cruz me pongo mis "alares" más "makeaos" y me "piro pa'llá" a darte las palmas y a partirme la camisa de lunares si hace falta!  

Para los no nativos:
"loro" -> equipo de música
"alares" -> pantalones
"makeaos" -> guapos
"pirarse pa'allá" -> Irse para allá


Un saludote!


----------



## tvdxer

zebedee said:
			
		

> No, 'hacerle un puente' is when you start a stolen car by reaching under the dashboard, locating the starter wires and making contact with them to start the engine because you don't have the key.
> 
> I believe it's called "hotwiring" in English, but I could be wrong. It's not something I do every day



Interesting.  That was a complete guess of mine...trust me, I wasn't very certain about the translation.  I imagined "making a bridge" as making a straight run for the vehicle...but it's very interesting to hear that "hacerle un puente" is the equivalent of "hotwiring" (yes, that's the right word).  I don't think I'd be able to find that expression in a dictionary.


----------



## luis masci

ElCamaron said:
			
		

> Thank you very much Luis!
> It's interesting because there are some words which are used here in the same way as well (for instance: afanar)
> Very nice that Lunfardo ...
> Would you dare to translate the whole story? I bet you would!


Lunfardo (completing the previous version):
El falopero acababa de afanarle el reloj y un anillo 
rojo a un viejo, y estaba a punto de levantarse un 
auto para rajarse, cuando lo cachó la cana.
Después de jetearle el papelerío,lo palparon y vieron 
que el tipo iba calzado. Le sacaron una púa con la 
que hubiera verdugueado a "EL Tarra" 
si no se hubiera rajado, y tambièn el fierro.
No se había falopeado con ninguna yerba pero la 
baranda lo vendía por todo lo que se había enyantado 
antes de afanarle al viejo.
Al principio el chavón se hizo el frígido y se puso en bravucón hasta que los canas le zamparon un par de sopapos.
Entonces el vago empezó a aflojar hasta que se ablandó.
En el quilombo que se armó se le cayeron del lompa una aguja y un par de...(sorry I'm not sure what it means) que de seguro acabarían en manos de la yuta. lo cargaron y se lo llevaron.
Al día siguiente, ya encanado, tenía una pálida por haberse mamado el día anterior. El tinto le dejaba peor pálida que la yerba (probably there are some specific words for these drugs, but I don't know) y solía tirar los fideos por la mañana después de chuparse.
Al chavón le carburaba el mate pensando en el metidón de pata que había hecho, y que podría estar ahora, en vez de en esa pocilga inmunda,en su bulo con su mina ( una pibita concheta, con unos viejos forrados en guita, con la que empezó apretando una noche en un boliche y a la que ahora tenía metidasa). Mientras le carburaba el bocho pensando en eso, le caía la ficha que con solo 20 pirulos a cuestas podía comerse el garrón de su vida y quedarse guardado a la sombra para siempre. 
Lo único que lo dejaría tranqui sería una pichicateada para tratar de sofocar el sacudón.


----------



## natasha2000

Luis, chequea esto:

aquí (según éste, cocaína es cocó)
aquí
aquí
Espero que esta vez no esté off topic.


----------



## abrahamisc

Hola.
Here, we have "caló", like this.

¡Que milanesas que te dejas bisteces!, yo creía que ya morongas, pero veo que todavía vívoras.
Y ora ¿cuál es tu artegio.?

Saludos.


----------



## natasha2000

abrahamisc said:
			
		

> Hola.
> Here, we have "calo", like this.
> 
> ¡Que milanesas que te dejas bisteces!, yo creia que ya morongas, pero veo que todavia vivoras.
> Y ora ¿cual es tu artegio.?
> 
> Saludos.


 
¿En México?

¿No es caló? ¿La lengua gitana de Andalucía?


----------



## abrahamisc

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> ¿En México?
> 
> ¿No es caló? ¿La lengua gitana de Andalucía?


 
Si, pero eso que escribí no es lengua gitana, sino una forma de comunicarse para que la policia o alguien más no se entere de lo se habla.

Saludos.


----------



## ElCamaron

luis masci said:
			
		

> Lunfardo (completing the previous version):
> El falopero acababa de afanarle el reloj y un anillo
> rojo a un viejo, y estaba a punto de levantarse un
> auto para rajarse, cuando lo cachó la cana.
> Después de jetearle el papelerío,lo palparon y vieron
> que el tipo iba calzado. Le sacaron una púa con la
> que hubiera verdugueado a "EL Tarra"
> si no se hubiera rajado, y tambièn el fierro.
> No se había falopeado con ninguna yerba pero la
> baranda lo vendía por todo lo que se había enyantado
> antes de afanarle al viejo.
> Al principio el chavón se hizo el frígido y se puso en bravucón hasta que los canas le zamparon un par de sopapos.
> Entonces el vago empezó a aflojar hasta que se ablandó.
> En el quilombo que se armó se le cayeron del lompa una aguja y un par de...(sorry I'm not sure what it means) que de seguro acabarían en manos de la yuta. lo cargaron y se lo llevaron.
> Al día siguiente, ya encanado, tenía una pálida por haberse mamado el día anterior. El tinto le dejaba peor pálida que la yerba (probably there are some specific words for these drugs, but I don't know) y solía tirar los fideos por la mañana después de chuparse.
> Al chavón le carburaba el mate pensando en el metidón de pata que había hecho, y que podría estar ahora, en vez de en esa pocilga inmunda,en su bulo con su mina ( una pibita concheta, con unos viejos forrados en guita, con la que empezó apretando una noche en un boliche y a la que ahora tenía metidasa). Mientras le carburaba el bocho pensando en eso, le caía la ficha que con solo 20 pirulos a cuestas podía comerse el garrón de su vida y quedarse guardado a la sombra para siempre.
> Lo único que lo dejaría tranqui sería una pichicateada para tratar de sofocar el sacudón.


 
Wow! very nice, Luis!

It's amazing to see how many different ways there are to say the same, based on Spanish foundations, but with different words and styles ... How rich this language is!

We also use guita to say dinero (viruta, pasta, tela, parné, ...)

Thank you very much for your job.

Un abrazote,


----------



## ElCamaron

abrahamisc said:
			
		

> Si, pero eso que escribí no es lengua gitana, sino una forma de comunicarse para que la policia o alguien más no se entere de lo se habla.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Interesting!!!

Would you be capable to translate the whole story to "calo"? At least some parts of it? ... please ... just try !!!

Thank you for your colaboration, Abrahamisc.

Por cierto, ¿no hay ningún amigo forero que sepa algo de caló (lengua gitana) para ilustrarnos un poquito? ... qué se anime!

Un saludote,


----------



## luis masci

ElCamaron said:
			
		

> Wow! very nice, Luis!
> It's amazing to see how many different ways there are to say the same, based on Spanish foundations, but with different words and styles ... How rich this language is!





			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Luis, chequea esto:
> aquí (según éste, cocaína es cocó)
> aquí
> aquí
> Espero que esta vez no esté off topic.


Una pequeña aclaración respecto a esto, muchachos.
Generalmente todo lo conocido de Argentina (ya sea su lenguaje, música, costumbres, la idiosincrasia de su gente...) está basado pura y exclusivamente en Buenos Aires. 
Yo nací de Córdoba, donde viví la mayor parte de mi vida y el lunfardo  que conozco puede tener algunas diferencias con el porteño.
Argentina no termina en Bs As y la gente del interior tiene características que suelen alejarse mucho de lo que se conoce como estereotipo argentino, que no es otra cosa que el estereotipo del porteño (gente de Bs As).


----------



## natasha2000

luis masci said:
			
		

> Una pequeña aclaración respecto a esto, muchachos.
> Generalmente todo lo conocido de Argentina (ya sea su lenguaje, música, costumbres, la idiosincrasia de su gente...) está basado pura y exclusivamente en Buenos Aires.
> Yo nací de Córdoba, donde viví la mayor parte de mi vida y el lunfardo que conozco puede tener algunas diferencias con el porteño.
> Argentina no termina en Bs As y la gente del interior tiene características que suelen alejarse mucho de lo que se conoce como estereotipo argentino, que no es otra cosa que el estereotipo del porteño (gente de Bs As).


 
Por supuesto,Luís...  

El otro día envié tu texto a un amigo que vive en Paraná, y me dijo que había muchas palabras que el no entendía, y cuando le decía que significaba, me decía otras palabras. El slang o argot es un idioma (o mas bien les podemos llamar idiomas) que nace en la calle, respira la calle y se alimenta de calle, y cada ciudad, incluso barrio tiene sus matices.


----------



## emma42

In BE there is(or was)also Polari/Palari, thought to have come from Italian "Parlare".  It is (was) a language thought to have derived from the Commedia Dell'arte and then, from the world of the circus, and was used by gay people to communicate secretly when certain acts were illegal in this country and homosexuality was not acceptable to the "mainstream".  It had other linguistic influences as well, Romani, I think, amongst them.

I do not know how much of it is still spoken (I think little), but vestiges certainly remain in certain areas of the "showbiz" world.  Older male gay people have usually heard of it and know some of it.

Omi - man
Palone - woman
Omi palone - effeminate male homosexual
Lallies - legs
National handbag - the dole(!)


----------



## abrahamisc

> Here, we have "calo", like this.


  Hola.
Una corrección para mi, es cal*ó* con acento.



> ¡Que milanesas que te dejas bisteces!, yo creía que ya morongas, pero veo que todavía vívoras.
> ¡Que milagro que te dejas ver!, yo creía que estabas muerto, pero veo que todavía estas vivo.
> Y ora ¿cuál es tu artegio.?
> Y ahora ¿a que te dedicás?






			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> El slang o argot es un idioma (o mas bien les podemos llamar idiomas) que nace en la calle, respira la calle y se alimenta de calle, y cada ciudad, incluso barrio tiene sus matices.


 Así es, va evolucionando y también depende del oficio(ladron, tahúr, etc.)  que practiques el tipo de caló que usaras.
* Afanador labiero, candidato a la chirona.* Refrán en caló de ladrones que significa que el ladron hablador terminará en la carcel.
*       El alfiler siempre empalmado.* Este refrán es de matones y aconseja guardar un puñal en la manga para poder sacarlo rápidamente en cualquier momento.

Saludos.


----------



## cacarulo

Danytoon said:


> Hola!
> 
> Pues si, yerba aqui es marihuana solamente, pero quizá en otros paises significa otras cosas.
> 
> Haciendo un resumen de drogas (anda que vaya topic xD)
> Cocaina: coca, farlopa
> Heroina: caballo, jaco
> Marihuana: yerba
> Hachis: costo, chocolate
> Pastillas: Pirulas
> 
> Y la droga con la que uno se "coloca" o se "pone" no se compra, se "pilla"
> 
> Saludos!


 

En la Arg. no circula heroína.
La coca es frula, pala, merca...
La mary es es ganja, faso, porro (sip, no solo el cigarrillo: por ej., "agarraron un cargamento con 100 kilos de faso en la frontera con Paraguay")
El paco es una droga barata y muy adictiva, según dicen, hecha con residuos que quedan de la producción de cocaína.
La pepa es el LSD
El éxtasis es bicho, pasta, o nombres derivados de las formas de las pastillas (por ej., Mitsubishi le dicen a una que tiene la forma del logo de esa empresa)


----------



## Lopes

The underworld in Amsterdam has it's own slang, it's called Bargoens. I think it has quiet a few words that come from jiddisch words.


----------



## HistofEng

everything said:


> *maxiogee - *it sounds like u know more about it than me - it was more complicated than I thought! from what i now understand, yes you are right, it is more complicated than simple rhyming. It uses implied rhyming, so you can't guess. Eg "Barney"="trouble" because Barney Rubble (a cartoon character) rhymes with 'trouble', but people don't say the 'Rubble' bit.
> 
> Look at the Examples section here
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cockney_rhyming_slang
> 
> *natasha2000*,
> 
> It's funny what you say about "Only fools and horses"
> 
> From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Only_Fools_And_Horses :
> The programme title is based on an old saying: "Only fools and horses work (for a living)", a reference to the protagonist's tax- and work-evading lifestyle. The theme song is written and sung by Sullivan. In the first series a different theme was used: this was changed to help viewers understand the meaning of the programme's title.
> 
> 
> It seemed strange you to me you couldn't understand it without subtitles, but I didn't realise how difficult it could be to understand. I reckon a lot of Americans would find some of it difficult too! But for British people it makes (almost) complete sense (even my parents for whom english is a second language - but you learn the words from watching the show!).
> 
> HAHAH, all I remember now is "Rodney, you plonka!". Del boy always used to say that - it means "You idiot!" By the way the actor who plays Del Boy is actually very posh in real life!
> 
> here is a good page on Ebonics
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ebonics
> 
> Here are the grammar constructions that I, as a British English speaker (from watching Americal films/tv), am very familiar with:
> 
> He workin'. = He is working [right now].
> He be workin'. = He works frequently or habitually. Better illustrated with "He be workin' Tuesdays all month."
> 
> 
> You can find it a lot in RnB/Hip-hop music too.
> 
> E.g., an old song by Destiny's Child:
> 
> "You be sayin no, no, no, no, no. When it's really yay, yay, yay, yay, yay"
> 
> = "You keep telling me "No, no, no, no, no" all the time. Instead, you should be saying "yes, yes, yes, yes, yes".
> 
> A sentence I made up:
> 
> "That girl is whack fo' sho'. She be walkin up n' down the street, hollerin' crazy talk at any brother she see"
> 
> "That girl is seriously crazy ("whack for sure"). She is always walking up and down the street, shouting crazy things (crazy sentences/phrases) to any fellow black man ("brother") that she sees."
> 
> By the way, remember I am neither American nor black so i feel a bit silly giving my own examples! It probably isn't very representative of Ebonics!


 
I would actually say that Ebonics does have many words that won't be found in an standard English dictionary. In fact I believe that a significant portion of the entries of Urbandictionary.com come from Ebonics. 

The urban variety Ebonics is very interesting because the vocabulary tends to change very rapidly (on the scale of months and years) as new words are added (or ol words modified) and become extremely popular within a matter of months (for instance, a word or phrase used in one song can popularize it dramatically). This is what interests me so much about Ebonic's slang. 

This is something you might not be able to capture well in movies/tv shows because often those are "watered-down" so that they are comprehensible to the masses. Only certain shows may sometimes remain true to the actual parlance (perhaps the HBO series 'The Wire')


----------



## HistofEng

everything said:


> A sentence I made up:
> 
> "That girl is whack fo' sho'. She be walkin up n' down the street, hollerin' crazy talk at any brother she see"
> 
> "That girl is seriously crazy ("whack" more means "appalling, or "that sucks") ("whack for sure"). She is always walking up and down the street, shouting crazy things (crazy sentences/phrases) to any fellow black man ("brother") that she sees."
> 
> By the way, remember I am neither American nor black so i feel a bit silly giving my own examples! It probably isn't very representative of Ebonics!


 
for sure = fo sho, but now you hear many different things like: 
fo shizzle
fo shiz
fo sheez
fo sheezie

--Also, in describing such a female, one "prolly" wouldn't use th word "girl" but: hoodrat, chickenhead, etc.

--"hollerin' crazy talk" doesn't sound like something that would be said in urban ebonics.

--and "brotha" might be used, but probably not in this context. You'd more likely hear "nigga" or the newer, "nucca."



some short phrases off the top of my head:
yo you trippin son, fall back"
Your crib's mad tight
Your whip is the shiznit
you ride's fly.
yo shorty, you dippin?
Can you spit game?
stop sweatin' me
I paid a guap
We gon get crunk!
I was jukkin the hell outta him.
you stuntin?
dammit, why you drawlin?


----------



## avok

natasha2000 said:


> I knew only for cockney, used in England, as a particular and peculiar language of lower classes... And I am sure I wouldn't understand it either...


 
Hi Natasha, 

Cockney is indeed an "accent". It is not a different language that's not comprehensible to the Brits from other parts of Britain.


----------



## zebedee

HistofEng said:


> some short phrases off the top of my head:
> yo you trippin son, fall back"
> Your crib's mad tight
> Your whip is the shiznit
> you ride's fly.
> yo shorty, you dippin?
> Can you spit game?
> stop sweatin' me
> I paid a guap
> We gon get crunk!
> I was jukkin the hell outta him.
> you stuntin?
> dammit, why you drawlin?



Interesting examples. What would they be in standard English?


----------



## HistofEng

double post!


----------



## HistofEng

zebedee said:


> Interesting examples. What would they be in standard English?


 
Sure, here you go:



HistofEng said:


> some short phrases off the top of my head:
> yo you trippin son, fall back" = hey, you're being unreasonable, chill out (calm down)!
> Your crib's mad tight = you place is really nice.
> Your whip is the shiznit = your car is cool
> your ride's fly. = same as above
> yo shorty, you dippin? = hey (girl), are you leaving?
> Can you spit game? = can you mack it (can you be charismatic and flirtatious)
> stop sweatin' me = get off my back (stop talking to or about me)
> I paid a guap = I paid a hell of a lot of money
> We gon get crunk! = We're going to have a good time. (originally crazy + drunk, but has taken on a slighly different meaning, now you can even describe song you like as "crunk")
> I was jukkin the hell outta him. = I was dancing with him intensely
> you stuntin? = are you a "stunna"?, are you "on point"?, are you a show-off?
> dammit, why you drawlin? = dammit, why are you acting stupid?


----------

